# Frage nach dem woher der IP-Nummer bei Nichtanmeldung



## JohnnyBGoode (26 Februar 2006)

Hier eine Frage aus dem Medienbereich, die uns heute zuging:
____________________________________________________________
entschuldigen Sie die naive Frage, aber der Ordnung halber muss ich den (sicherlich schon tausendmal diskutierten) Punkt noch mal ansprechen: 

Wo her haben die Proben- und SMS-Anbieter eigentlich die IP- und vor allem die eMail-Adressen, wenn sich die Opfer dort nach Eigenaussage nicht angemeldet haben, ja, noch nicht einmal auf der Seite gewesen sein wollen? Gibt es dafür irgendeine plausible Erklärung?
___________________________________________________________

Wer könnte hierauf eine Antwort geben ?


----------



## sascha (26 Februar 2006)

Wer sagt denn, dass die IP-Adresse die richtige ist? Und wer sagt, dass nicht ein Dritter jemanden bei diesen Angeboten angemeldet hat?


----------



## rolf76 (26 Februar 2006)

JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Wo her haben die Proben- und SMS-Anbieter eigentlich die IP- und vor allem die eMail-Adressen, wenn sich die Opfer dort nach Eigenaussage nicht angemeldet haben, ja, noch nicht einmal auf der Seite gewesen sein wollen?



Was ist denn mit der Frage gemeint? Gibt es einen Fall, in dem der Anbieter  
sowohl eine von dem Betroffenen genutzte e-mail-Adresse 
als auch eine dem Betroffenen zuzuordnende IP-Adresse vorlegen konnte, 
obwohl der Nutzer nicht auf der Seite war?
Und wenn ja: Kann dabei ausgeschlossen werden, dass die Daten vom Besuch einer anderen Seite stammen?

Wie Spammer an E-Mail-Adressen gelangen, ist ja bekannt (z.B. hier)


----------



## Reducal (26 Februar 2006)

In letzter Zeit gibt es vor allem zwei Tendenzen zu beobachten:


- entweder tragen irgendwelche Typen die Daten (einschl. E-Mail-Adresse) eines fremden ein oder 
- es besteht der Verdacht, dass jemand auf ein Projekt stößt, dort in gutem Glaube an eine Gratis-Seite seine Daten eingibt, die jedoch plötzlich (einschließlich der IP) in ganz anderen, kostenpflichtigen Projekten wieder auftauchen und ungeahnter Weise eine Rechnung nach sich ziehen (womöglich z. B. bei Profiwin).


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (26 Februar 2006)

*Stattliche Prämien ...*

Hallo zusammen,

für eine Anmeldung werden an die Werbepartner oft hohe, stornofreie Prämien ausgeschüttet, die zwischen ca. 10 und 60 Euro liegen. Da liegt es auch nahe, daß die Drücker die eine oder andere Anmeldung selbst ausfüllen. 

Die IP eines Nutzers läßt sich auch über in eMails eingebettete Miniaturgrafiken herausfinden, die von einem Server nachgeladen werden. Tatsächlich wird die Kenntnis oder angebliche Kenntnis der IP nur zur Einschüchterung benutzt, da ohne Hilfe der Staatsanwaltschaft keine Zuordnung möglich ist.

Auch die Opfer müssen nicht immer die Wahrheit sagen ... 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Reducal (26 Februar 2006)

*Re: Stattliche Prämien ...*



			
				Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die Opfer müssen nicht immer die Wahrheit sagen ...


Das sehe ich genau so! Vor allem bei ausländischen Projekten, wie z. B Firstload, Simsen, Pobenzauber sehe ich hier in D überhaupt keine Gefahr für die Nutzer. Bis da mal was zu Potte geht sind auch die Daten zur letzten IP schon nimmer bei den ISP gespeichert. Bemerkenswert ist an dieser Stelle, dass von Strafanzeigen der ausländischen Unternhemen oder deren Inkassopartner hier in D gegen deutsche Verbraucher bislang noch nichts zu vernehmen war.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2006)

*AW: Re: Stattliche Prämien ...*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Nebelwolf schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hast du schon gelesen was er mir gesagt hatte im chat Frage von Probenbutler ??


----------



## Reducal (25 April 2006)

*AW: Re: Stattliche Prämien ...*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ...hast du schon gelesen was er mir gesagt hatte im chat Frage von Probenbutler ??


...wen meinst du mit hast du gelesen, mich? Zitiere die Stelle doch einfach.


----------



## johinos (26 April 2006)

*Nutzerfeststellung*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Nebelwolf schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Problem ist halt nur, wenn der Rechnungsempfänger Strafanzeige erstattet und definitiv erklärt, er habe da nichts mit zu tun, dann muss ja automatisch ein anderer den Vertrag abgeschlossen haben (gewollt oder ungewollt). Und wenn dieser falsche Personalien angegeben hat, könnte das nach § 269 StGB strafbar sein,  evtl. auch wegen Betruges. Dann müsste doch von Amts wegen der Nutzer ermittelt werden, auch wenn keine Strafanzeige der ausländischen Unternehmen oder deren Inkassopartner vorliegt?


----------



## Insider (26 April 2006)

*AW: Frage nach dem woher der IP-Nummer bei Nichtanmeldung*

...ja, ich sage mal "leider". Bloß, wo sollen die Verbindungsdaten angefordert werden, wenn der Betreiber im Ausland sitzt und selbst im Visier von Ermittlungen steht? Natürlich könnten die Staatsanwaltschaften über Rechtshilfeersuchen die Daten erheben, die dann bei Antwort längst unbauchbar sind. Hinzu kommt die Verhältnismäßigkeit des Aufwandes und das vorliegende Massenphänomen.
Es soll Polizeien geben, die fragen direkt im Ausland an - sind diese Daten dann aber gerichtsverwertbar, da sie ohne Rechtshilfeersuchen erreicht worden sind?

Aber das sind Überlegungen, die in der Öffentlichkeit eher nicht diskutiert gehören.


----------



## Antidialer (26 April 2006)

*AW: Frage nach dem woher der IP-Nummer bei Nichtanmeldung*

Ich hab je selber gerade mit Profiwin zu tun gehabt. Die IP, die in meinem Fall angegeben wurde, war eine texanische IP, die zu einem Anonymisierungsdienst gehört. Die ganze Abwicklung von Seiten Profiwin und Intrum war aber ziemlich schlampig, das erste (und einzige) Schreiben von Intrum kam erst, als die Speicherfrist für die IP schon längst abgelaufen war. Zwar war das in diesem Fall egal, aber es zeigt, das von Seiten Profiwin keinerlei Kontrolle der IPs vorgenommen wird. Wer mich letzlich angemeldet hat, weiß ich nicht, die Adressdaten waren nicht korrekt, das Geburtsdatum erfunden und die E Mail Adresse ist zwar auf meinen Namen angelegt, aber nur sehr selten für E Bay in Benutzung (könnte aber auch Zufall ein, mein Vornamen, einen Punkt, meinen Familiennamen und der Provider, so sind sehr viele E Mail Adressen angelegt). Was mich nur stutzig macht, das mein Name bei den persönliche Daten falschgeschrieben ist, bei der E Mail Addy aber richtig.


----------



## Reducal (26 April 2006)

*AW: Frage nach dem woher der IP-Nummer bei Nichtanmeldung*



			
				Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> ....aber es zeigt, das von Seiten Profiwin keinerlei Kontrolle der IPs vorgenommen wird.



Das haben anscheinend alle derzeit umstrittenen Projekte so an sich. Dabei kann man getrost die ganze Sippe in einen Topf schmeißen, ob sie profiwin, simsen, ....-heute.com, smstiger, dvden oder sonstwas anbieten. Dummerweise wissen die Anbieter zumeist selbst nicht, was sie mit den Verbindungsdaten anfangen sollen, was man eigentlich in dem Biz von den Experten erwarten sollte.


----------



## Antidialer (26 April 2006)

*AW: Frage nach dem woher der IP-Nummer bei Nichtanmeldung*

Das ganze ist sehr einfach. Man benutzt die IPs als Druckmittel. Mal ehrlich, wie viele Leute sind in der Lage, eine IP zurückzuverfolgen? Zwar kann man ohne Hilfe des Providers die IP eh nur bis zum Einwahlknoten verfolgen und den Provider feststellen, aber das genügt zum Teil schon. Wenn jemand in Berlin wohnt, und die IP gehört in den Münchener Raum, dann sagt das eigentlich schon alles. Aber die meisten wissen weder, wie man eine IP verfolgt, noch das die Verbindungsdaten beim Provider längst gelöscht sind, wenn das erste Inkassoschreiben kommt, oder gar das die Nutzerdaten hinter der IP nur nach richterlichem Beschluss (den diese Herren sicher niemals bekommen würden) vom Provider rausgegeben werden. 

Das begründet auch, wie zahnlos Intrum agiert. Maximal 2 Schreiben, schon ist Ruhe. Auf eine Klage würden es die Herren nie ankommen lassen. Ehe das ganze vor Gericht erscheint, stehen sie nackt da. 

Hier zeigt sich wieder mal, Wissen ist Macht. Wer weiß wie das abläuft, sitzt es einfach aus oder geht einmal in Wiederspruch.


----------



## Der Jurist (26 April 2006)

*AW: Frage nach dem woher der IP-Nummer bei Nichtanmeldung*



			
				Insider schrieb:
			
		

> ...ja, ich sage mal "leider". Bloß, wo sollen die Verbindungsdaten angefordert werden, wenn der Betreiber im Ausland sitzt und selbst im Visier von Ermittlungen steht? Natürlich könnten die Staatsanwaltschaften über Rechtshilfeersuchen die Daten erheben, die dann bei Antwort längst unbauchbar sind. Hinzu kommt die Verhältnismäßigkeit des Aufwandes und das vorliegende Massenphänomen.
> Es soll Polizeien geben, die fragen direkt im Ausland an - sind diese Daten dann aber gerichtsverwertbar, da sie ohne Rechtshilfeersuchen erreicht worden sind?
> 
> *Aber das sind Überlegungen, die in der Öffentlichkeit eher nicht diskutiert gehören*.


Da lass es besser sein :holy:


----------



## drboe (26 April 2006)

*AW: Frage nach dem woher der IP-Nummer bei Nichtanmeldung*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Das haben anscheinend alle derzeit umstrittenen Projekte so an sich. Dabei kann man getrost die ganze Sippe in einen Topf schmeißen, ob sie profiwin, simsen, ....-heute.com, smstiger, dvden oder sonstwas anbieten.


Das ist ja kein Zufall. Im Zuge der Dialer-Verbreitung sind "Strukturvertriebe" (Drückerkolonnen) aufgebaut worden, die hier nur auf ein etwas anderes Feld ausweichen. So, wie man den Dialer-Anbietern zu nicht geringem Teil unlautere Absichten nicht nur unterstellen, sondern auch haufenweise nachweisen konnte, - hundertausende angeblichrechtskonformer und mit viel öffentlichem Anwaltslob versehene Dialer wurden von der RegTP kassiert, - so kann und muss man davon ausgehen, dass diese Grundtendenz im Geschäftsgebahren von diesen Leuten beibehalten wird. Die Katze läßt eben das mausen nicht. Telekommunikation und alles, was daran hängt, lockt offenbar Ganoven an, wie Licht die Motten. Und diese "Lampen" werden von der Politik offensichtlich geradezu hoffiert. Ich fühle mich bei vielen Berichten an alte "Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger" Sendungen von Ede Zimmermann erinnert.



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Dummer Weise wissen die Anbieter zumeist selbst nicht, was sie mit den Verbindungsdaten anfangen sollen, was man eigentlich in dem Biz von den Experten erwarten sollte.


Glaubst Du das wirklich? Ich denke, die spekulieren eiskalt auf Unwissen und Angst derjenigen, die ihnen auf den Leim gekrochen sind. "Ich habe Ihre Nummer", klingt in Verbindung mit der Drohung u. U. Strafanzeige zu erstatten nach Ärger. Ärger, den mancher gewiß vermeiden will. Und der zahlt daher, wenn auch knurrend. M. E. ist das also nicht Unwissen der Anbieter, sondern knallhartes Kalkül.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 April 2006)

*AW: Frage nach dem woher der IP-Nummer bei Nichtanmeldung*

"Ich habe ihre IP" ist hier in gewisser weise auch nichts anderes als die Übertragung von "Der Dialer ist registriert" aus der Dialervergangenheit in die Aboabzockgegenwart. Auch da war es doch so, dass die meisten Dialer eben niemals registrierungsberechtigt waren - aber wer hat das je erfahren?

Gleiche Drücker, gleicher Schlag Rechtsbeistände, gleiche "Gelähmtheit" (freundlich formuliert) seitens der  Politik, gleiches Angstmachkalkül, gleiche Inkassofritzen, gleiche "Internet-M*"?


----------

